# Jam Night, Open Mic Night ? where When etc... A review



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

SO here it goes,

I was on a quest to find the closest jam night to mississauga on tuesday night. IT turns out that I went to the AXIS Gallery and grill on DUndas just west of Keele. I didn`t know what to expect. 

it was snowing so there weren`t very many people there. I noticed right away that the players in the band were accomplished, which pleased me as I have been playing for a long time and like to be the weaker link in the group as opposed to the one who pulls it along if you know what I mean.

I have recently gotten into playing all the cover tunes that I do (which is about 20% of the songs I currently perform) in a completely different style. Having said this, you`ll probably already know that I wanted to give at least the bass player a written arrangement of the A and B sections of each song.

Well it was really awesome, Trevor, drums, was an excellent listener. very keen to catch rhythmic syncopations and go with them. Dave (I believe is his name), bass, excellent touch and very laid back as they all were. Les was on guitar and I knew that he could handle anything, reallly. Ollie was there as well but the stage wasn`t for 3 guitars and he took a break.

I was going to play through Ollie's Princeton RI but it wasn't dirty enough for the sound that I like. I brought along with me the joe strummer tele, and Les was playing that one. and I was playing my new EBMM ALbert Lee Signature model. we played one of my original songs, sunshine of your love (rearranged), and Green river.

*highly recommended jam night. I was going to play 6 songs but the jammers before me were up there a bit longer than expected *

Next was Mississauga and Oakville on Wednesday night.

Gary Taylor drummer and his jam band now play at Mulligan´s pub-restaurant at DUndas w of GLen Erin in the Woodchester Plaza. AWESOME band, Gary and I recorded about 8yrs ago together. he and the bassist Glyn played at my wedding. well my bassist, Lee, and I played 3 songs with Gary. 2 originals and Going to Calif. from Zeppelin rearranged a-la-me! excellent reception. then I let Dave, their guitarist play the EEMM A. Lee guitar and he liked it a lut!

next was onto the Moonshine cafe in Oakville, probably the most authentic music cafe in the whole town of Oakville. Awesome night, they don´t hold the jam with a full band every week but they do once a month. definitively worth checking out.

let me know if you liked my review
thanks


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

nice review. Jams are great, even if you aren't playing, people should get out and support them.

Some of the best live music out there can happen spontaneously at some of these jams.


----------



## ashm70 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have attended the open mic at the 'shine.... I tanked HUGE. Won't be going back there and subjecting people to my crap for a long while now.... At least tehy did not throw stuff at me...


----------

